# Topics > Sport > Training AI >  Samsung Health (S Health), personal fitness coach, Samsung, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Developer - Samsung

Home page - shealth.samsung.com

----------


## Airicist

S Health review: our fitness adventure with the Gear Fit & Galaxy S5

Published on Apr 30, 2014




> We take a close look at Samsung's S Health suite for the fitness conscious, bringing the Galaxy S5 and Gear Fit on a daylong excursion that includes fast food, cross-city walks, and a perilous excursion in a wet kayak!

----------

